# Look what the UPS man just delivered!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Lookie what the UPS man just dropped off!









Pictures don't do it any justice. It's a great looking mount though. Big thanks to Cole @ http://www.timberlandtaxidermy.net/


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks awesome Chris, definitely shows the spotted back well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice mount!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah MAN!!!! That's a nice looking bobcat for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang Chris that is nice. You are the cat man for sure !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking critter! I want one...... no kitties here though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a lot to be proud of there, well done.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A real beauty for sure Chris.........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That turned out totally awesome !


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW.....great looking mount!...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BOBCAT !!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Looks like your man did you good Chris-----Nice job---very nicely spotted kitty---sb*


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

great looking cat


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

WOW very good looking mount!!


----------



## skintbackhc (Jan 12, 2012)

really nice. i love seeing good cat mounts on here.


----------



## rsf31tmp (Aug 30, 2012)

That thing looks great!


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome cat mount. This will keep the memories fresh.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

That's a beautiful mount... Congrats Chris.. :teeth:


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful cat! I love the snow and icicles as well.


----------

